# new foster kitty needs a name



## KittehLuv'n (Feb 19, 2011)

Rescues three kitties last Saturday. Had no trouble choosing names for two of them, but for some reason am having a hard time with this one.
He is around 1 year old, playful, loving, a tad chatty.

here are some names I've been tossing around:
Barley
Bean
Finnegan
Foster
Newton
Peanut
Spud

Comment on these names or chose something else for me. Need it to be cute but not too odd- want to attract potential adopters on petfinder.
thanks


----------



## britishvixen21 (Jan 6, 2013)

I love Finnegan, my friend is adopting a new kitty tonight with the very same name. He also looks like a Murphy.


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

I like Finnegan, too. Finn. How about Chatz? Since he is chatty it kind of fitz.

Should have made this a poll!!


----------



## anie (Dec 4, 2012)

to me he looks like Pumpkin (due to his color) or Charlie or Tommy, or Biscuit 
From your list I pick Peanut 

It's so much easier to me to find names for female cats, always


----------



## KittehLuv'n (Feb 19, 2011)

britishvixen21 said:


> I love Finnegan, my friend is adopting a new kitty tonight with the very same name. He also looks like a Murphy.


One of my other new fosters chose the name Murphy. He is a deep ginger color


----------



## hairballz (Jan 9, 2013)

*How about...*

CC? For Carrot Cake?


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

Finnegan would be great!


----------



## KittehLuv'n (Feb 19, 2011)

Holly- my other orange foster got his name from your Murphy. I was looking at him and he reminded me of your Murphy <3


----------



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

Foster! Australian for cat! Seriously...

Mick,Jack,Joey,Wallabe? Dundee is a good name for an orange cat,its where marmalade was invented!


----------



## grrawritsjordi (Dec 29, 2012)

I am partial to the name Fireball for an orange cat. I have named two orange cats Fireball.

If you are going for a "human" name, I love the name Charlie or Jax (Jackson) for cats.


----------



## grrawritsjordi (Dec 29, 2012)

bluemilk said:


> Foster! Australian for cat! Seriously...
> 
> Mick,Jack,Joey,Wallabe? Dundee is a good name for an orange cat,its where marmalade was invented!


Foster is super cute, too!


----------



## jusjim (Jun 30, 2009)

Instead of 'Spud', 'Tater' (you know - per-tater) that could be 'Tats' for short. Or you could Name him 'King Edward' which is a variety of red potato, and then you could still call him 'Tats' as a nickname.


----------



## thepennywhistle (Dec 23, 2012)

My last red male was Macavity (aka Mac) from T.S. Elliot's Cats.

My last red female was Nutmeg (Meggie).

My favorite 'red' name was Sunset Sam 

Do love red cats so very much, and he looks like a charmer


----------



## Venusworld21 (Oct 23, 2012)

I like "ninja" 

One of the girls at work is a redhead and her nickname is the "Ginga Ninja"

That's what he reminds me of.

Also, the office cat at my spay/neuter clinic (a gray tabby) is named Ninja Bob and that's just adorable.


----------



## gosha (Oct 16, 2011)

I like Peanut, some names I like for red cats: Orange, Firefox or just Fox, and human name Tim


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

You could name him Morris after Morris the cat who was the spokest cat for Friskies back in the 80's and 90's (ok, so I am showing my age but it's a cute name nonetheless).


----------



## LunaTheHimmydoll (Dec 15, 2012)

Did you name him yet? For some reason, the name Finnegan jumped out at me. He looks like a Finnegan, haha.


----------



## Catmamma (Apr 18, 2011)

I vote for Bartholomew Finnegan. Bart for short.


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

For some reason, he looks like a Bean to me (not the object, just the name).


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

I like Finnegan. He is beautiful.


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

Alright, it's been since the 11th! *WHAT'S THE NEW NAME???* I can hardly sleep waiting for the news!


----------



## Merlin_Guinevere (Sep 2, 2012)

I think he looks like a Finnegan too--I hope you chose that one.


----------



## katehasl (Jan 21, 2013)

I like bean. Very cute


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KittehLuv'n (Feb 19, 2011)

Marcia said:


> Alright, it's been since the 11th! *WHAT'S THE NEW NAME???* I can hardly sleep waiting for the news!


LOL

He ended up choosing the name Tater.
I call him Tater Tot or my Sweet Potato Pie
He is a very FUN kitty.
He is currently residing at the PetSmart looking for his forever home.
I sure miss them when they go to the PetSmart, but we get a LOT of adoptions through there. I'll be heading up there again today to visit him and my other foster Rollie <3


----------

